
Ask HN: Have you been given a job offer without going through interviews? - kilimchoi
Has anyone gotten an offer from a tech company without going through the interview process only because company wanted you so badly?
======
lj3
Twice. One time it was because I previously worked with the hiring manager.
That was an awesome gig.

The other time, I was hired after two phone calls. I talked about my previous
work. I sent them a code sample I had laying around. That was it. I didn't
stay there long. The company had high turnover because they liked to
micromanage their developers. That fact never came up in those phone calls.

There's been a lot of discussion on HN about the ineffectiveness of interviews
for assessing a candidate's work performance. What gets talked about less is
that it's also ineffective for potential employees to assess their future
employer. When I took the above job, it sounded great. The work was
interesting. The people were fun to talk to and to work with. It was 100%
remote, so no open office plan. It was everything I wanted in a job. A month
later, the micromanagement started. Two months later, I was updating my resume
again.

------
erik998
Yes, it has happened to me. Usually it some niche field or something no one
understands. Sometimes they just need good people that can work effectively. I
happily accepted the job and had a great time there.

You can't determine much from a technical interview. It's best just to ask
what they worked on before and explain the new job to them. If people are
serious about the job and find it challenging they will stay.

Just think about it. Who would want to lie and get into a job where technical
challenges are beyond them? Sure you get a nice salary for a while but then it
becomes obvious you are not doing much, you are bored, or can't get up to
speed.

The flipside is any firm that can't fire people fast probably has many more
issues than just technical interviews/hiring people.

Hiring fast is good sign. Letting go of the appropriate people in a timely
manner is also a good sign. Being stuck interviewing people over a span of 3-6
months for the perfect candidate shows indecisiveness or lack of
leadership/teamwork. It also means they will spend 3-6 months to let go of
that really horrible employee.

Having the team meet candidates means the boss needs signalling from his team
to get some type of approval. This is usually a bad sign. I get the whole
"cultural fit" concept but it begs the question, besides technical
requirements what are you really trying to filter out...

I understand getting buy-in from the team but if your team doesn't respect
your choices why are you in charge? Just leave everything to a group vote...
There should be some mutual understanding that the current team will respect
and work alongside the new employee. The new employee should also understand
they need to get involved... If this is not happening you have a leadership
problem...

------
edoceo
Previous Two. 2004, 2013. In both cases I chanced to meet the person who could
make that decision well before starting. Had plenty of discourse around the
subject matter for a few months. Then it was basically "please work here".

------
dorfuss
Yes. Big Four. The new manager, who was not even employed at the time, had a
coffee with me, told me he's assembling a new team. I did not meet with anyone
from the recruiting staff, not even my future boss, I just brought my
paperwork and I was in within a month.

------
schappim
Yes, multiple times. I would not say it's a reflection of my skills, but
rather the desperation of the employer.

------
kohanz
Sure, but it's not because they "wanted me so badly", it's usually because
someone I previously worked with is at the company and vouched for my skills &
experience.

------
samfisher83
Just wondering what size companies you guys work at. I don't think even the
Hiring manager can hire at our company without multiple interviews

------
asimuvPR
Yes, my last two jobs. I'd still rather go through the interview process. I
like the challenge.

------
bbcbasic
Never. If only L.O.L.

